
The Most-Read Blogs By Venture Capitalists - geekfactor
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/01/19/the-most-read-venture-capital-blogs/?mod=rss_WSJBlog
======
geekfactor
Looks like I missed an opportunity for a grand click-bait headline: "David
Skok dissed by Wall Street Journal".

Here is the list according to the original source[1]:

    
    
      1. Paul Graham (@paulg), YCombinator, Essays (97,227)
      2. Fred Wilson (@fredwilson), Union Square Ventures, A VC (81,483)
      3. Mark Suster (@msuster), GRP Partners, Both Sides of the Table (53,655)
      4. Brad Feld (@bradfeld), Foundry Group, Feld Thoughts (38,821)
      5. Chris Dixon (@cdixon), Founder Collective, cdixon.org (20,988)
      6. David Skok (@bostonvc), Matrix Partners, For Entrepreneurs (14,173)
      7. Charlie O’Donnell (@ceonyc), First Round Capital, This is Going to be Big (13,970)
      8. Larry Cheng (@larryvc), Volition Capital, Thinking About Thinking (13,215)
      9. Dave McClure (@500startups), Founders Fund, Master of 500 Hats (11,127)
      10. Ben Horowitz (@bhorowitz), Andreesen Horowitz, Ben’s Blog (10,686)
    

[1] [http://larrycheng.com/2011/01/19/venture-capital-vc-blog-
dir...](http://larrycheng.com/2011/01/19/venture-capital-vc-blog-
directory-2011-edition/)

Skok's blog comes in at number 6 on the original list, but has disappeared
from the WSJ's list without explanation.

Too bad because there's a lot of great stuff on that blog and the site in
general.

------
3pt14159
Completely different type of articles. PG's are the type you come back to and
send to someone who is starting to get into the startup scene, Fred's are the
type you read day in day out to keep your finger on the pulse of the industry
(as well as for MBA Mondays!)

As an aside, I recognized every single blog there thanks to Hacker News.

~~~
alexwestholm
Totally agree. Do you think PG's popularity is indicative of a rise in
newcomers to the startup scene?

~~~
3pt14159
I think it's partly that, but I also think it is partly that PG's philosophy
(ramen profitable, low costs, etc) is becoming easier and easier for more
people to follow.

All sorts of industries are micro-sizing. Custom circuit boards you can order
in small quantities and with quick turnaround. High power lasers that you used
to not even be able to find, let alone order. Ultra pure gold wiring or
lithium. Hacking is getting easier in every industry.

It didn't used to be like this, but I'm seeing it everywhere. Forget just
coding, everything is changing. Twitter gives me _really_ easy access when I
have a question that otherwise may have stopped me. More and more industries
are opening up to the small startup mentality.

------
mindcrime
_But data from web analytics firm Compete shows that Wilson’s blog now ranks
second in average monthly uniques. The top spot belongs to Paul Graham, who
runs seed-capital firm Y Combinator._

Alright, way to go pg! And thanks again for all the great advice and
information you provide.

------
charlemagne
Placing VC blog readership on an axis and comparing to deal
flow/fundraising/etc. would make this much more interesting.

------
pedanticfreak
What's with the alternating bolded lines in the list? It kind of makes the odd
numbered names seem more important for no reason.

~~~
geekfactor
"(The blogs in bold saw traffic growth.)"

~~~
geekfactor
Note though that the original source uses bold to indicate blogs that have
seen increased traffic _over Q409 by 1,000+ uniques/month_ , while the WSJ
says simply "the blogs in bold saw traffic growth."

